# 240 lbs of rock safe in a 75G Aquarium?



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey everyone,

so im starting up a Mbuna tank, i went to a landscape company and found some awesome rocks, i just cleaned them, and weighed each one, and the total weight is, 240 pounds.

is this safe? my stand is very solid, over built it myself its not going to be an issue, and my floor i dont think is going to be an issue either, i live in a trailer, so i looked under my trailer and my tank is sitting directly ontop of a support beam, sitting on a cement pillar, so that should be safe. *** had my 75G set up in this location for 6 months, but i am adding 240 pounds.....

last thing i want is for my tank to explode in my house because of so much rock. im going to be sitting the rocks on egg crate light difuser material, and then placing the sand after the rocks have been placed. i wont be stacking any rocks either.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

It should be fine. And honestly, I think you could skip the egg crate if you wanted to, although I know some people like the added mental security.

I don't know the weight of my rock in my 55g, but it's probably close, and it's all placed directly on the glass, with several pieces stacked on the others. Just place them securely so they can't shift or fall.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

And I was concerned about 150lbs! Great news either way! Do you have pics up of the set up yet?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

That video was awesome!

I did notice that the experiment wasn't performed in the living room


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

CanuckGame said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> so im starting up a Mbuna tank, i went to a landscape company and found some awesome rocks, i just cleaned them, and weighed each one, and the total weight is, 240 pounds.
> 
> ...


 That's some good looking rock there!


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

I have only once had a tank fail, and found that the Stand was the issue. Properly leveled and evenly supported the tank will hold the weight.
Stands not made of solid wood or metal can weaken if they get wet or it is not assembled correctly.
Tony


----------

